# Shoes in the house.



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2018)

Was watching a video on FB about shoes in the house. How, here in America, people do not change their shoes to sleepers/home shoes when coming home. This is not necessary a pole, but maybe you people can chime in, especially those that do not live in US on the custom of your country. What is prevalent custom?
Thank you.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 25, 2018)

I go barefoot, or stocking foot, 95% of the time in the house.  When I have shoes on coming in from outside, I don't change to something else.  I either keep wearing them, or just take them off and go "au natural."  I generally have a pair of flip-flops in the laundry room by the back door to put on if I have to go out to the yard or garage briefly for something.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2018)

We take off our shoes when we come into the house and wear slippers/sandals/etc. indoors. In the summer, we're usually all barefoot. We don't ask our guests to take shoes off but our Indian neighbors do as a matter of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2018)

I take my shoes off when I come in the door and paddle around in my socks or bare feet.

My PCP says I need to get serious about wearing shoes or slippers with some structure in them to protect my feet due to the fact that I have diabetes.  I really need to work on that.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 25, 2018)

Just because...we change our shoes before we come into the house.

We have "inside" shoes and "outside" shoes. All of this is because we want to keep our carpet clean.  Not that we have a white carpet. We just want to keep things nice

In the end, we change our shoes before we enter our home.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't ever wear shoes in the house.  Barefoot 3/4 of the year. In the colder months I wear little anklet socks or slippers.  I keep flip flops on the outside of the 3 doors that lead outdoors.  Going shoeless in the house is just a matter of personal preference and comfort, so I wouldn't ask a guest in my home to remove their shoes before coming in.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 25, 2018)

In Hawaii, you ALWAYS take your shoes, slippers, whatever was on your feet outside, OFF!!  It's rude to leave shoes on in doors.

The first time DH took me "back East" to meet his family, we're on the airplane and he turns to me and gasps:
Do not take your shoes off when you go into my Brother's house!!! They'll think you're CRAZY!! 
I knew that!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2018)

This popped up on my FB page tonight.

https://www.facebook.com/AmericaVer...E7icTYH_wL9X-CSKKLO6DIKFzQcaK_FGvDoZAmlfcrsYk


----------



## caseydog (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm with RPC and CJ. I pretty much never wear shoes in my house. I keep my Birkies and a pair of Nike walkers handy to go out, and take them off when I get done. I'm either barefoot or in socks in my house. 

CD


----------



## jabbur (Apr 25, 2018)

I wear shoes inside. I would like to go barefoot but a problem with my feet requires a structured shoe. I will however change my shoes. I have some sandals that my doctor approved that I wear in the house. I need a pretty heavy arch support.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> This popped up on my FB page tonight.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AmericaVer...E7icTYH_wL9X-CSKKLO6DIKFzQcaK_FGvDoZAmlfcrsYk



Yeap, that's the one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2018)

First off, I don't wear shoes unless I _HAVE_ to, barefoot indoors.  I have shoes near the doors that I wear outside (most of the time), then I have my work shoes in a shoe box in the truck. I never wear my work shoes any where but work, I know what happens on those floors.

I might have to put up a sign that reminds me to wear shoes outside...nobody to nag me anymore.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 25, 2018)

We don't wear outdoor shoes in the house, only because we have light carpet and it helps to keep it cleaner. SC is in and out of both doors many times a day and he keeps indoor flip flops at each door. 
I would never ask, or expect a guest to remove their shoes in our home. It just seems wrong to me somehow.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 25, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First off, I don't wear shoes unless I _HAVE_ to, barefoot indoors.  I have shoes near the doors that I wear outside (most of the time), then I have my work shoes in a shoe box in the truck. I never wear my work shoes any where but work, I know what happens on those floors.
> 
> I might have to put up a sign that reminds me to wear shoes outside...nobody to nag me anymore.



I'm like you, PF.  I prefer to go without shoes but in recent years I've discovered that I have to wear _something_ on my feet or my heels will split.  Most of the times I wear Dawgs flip-flop shoes or their z-sandals.  Loves me Dawgs.

We also don't wear the same shoes inside that we've worn when "out."  For the same reason you infer.  Who knows what our shoe soles have encountered when out in the world?!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 25, 2018)

My house is all wood floors, so no shoes here. I'm almost always wearing a pair of Acorn slippers around the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2018)

Katie H said:


> I'm like you, PF.  I prefer to go without shoes but in recent years I've discovered that I have to wear _something_ on my feet or my heels will split.  Most of the times I wear Dawgs flip-flop shoes or their z-sandals.  Loves me Dawgs.
> 
> We also don't wear the same shoes inside that we've worn when "out."  For the same reason you infer.  Who knows what our shoe soles have encountered when out in the world?!



Hmmm...I've never had my heels split.  I wear no-show socks to bed after I have rubbed my feet with coconut oil.

From where I am sitting I can see 6 pairs of shoes and boots...cleaning up is easy, I just put the shoes away.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 25, 2018)

OK Charlie...you might have opened up a big can of worms (shoes) here.   
I'm all into comfort and the ease of slip ons, and LOVE canvas espadrilles...they're my fave and I have maybe 8-10 pairs in many different colors. Not to mention 12 or so pairs of flip flops in every color...
https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/prod...ative}&Matchtype=e&tid=onpl000024&kwid=1&ap=7


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 26, 2018)

Growing up, there was a crock by the door with extra slippers, etc. for visitors to wear. My grandmothers and aunts did that. It is just what we always did and grew up doing. I maintained the same practice at my house--crocs, flip flops, slippers in various sizes for guests by the door. When I visit, I almost always bring slippers to put on. But then, I have always lived where there is winter and people wear boots--nice to offer guests something to slip on when they take their boots off. 

I wear slippers or "indoor" shoes in the house. Usually slippers. I have outdoor footwear by the doors I use so I can change before leaving the house or coming back inside.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> We don't wear outdoor shoes in the house, only because we have light carpet and it helps to keep it cleaner. SC is in and out of both doors many times a day and he keeps indoor flip flops at each door.
> *I would never ask, or expect a guest to remove their shoes in our home. It just seems wrong to me somehow.*



Let me add that living in this mild climate, we generally don't have outdoor shoes filled with mud or muck. Well, unless my construction working sons come to visit, and in that case Mama speaks up and tells them to leave their boots outside the door.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 26, 2018)

In Sweden  you take your shoes off.  You can ask politely  if you can  wear your shoes indoor,  I only say yes to any handyman who comes over because thier shoes are part of their safety gear.

If you go to the dentist or  doctor you get these  blue shoe covers to put on. 

I be rude if I didnt take my shoes off.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 26, 2018)

I would prefer our house to be "indoor shoe-outdoor shoe" people just to keep outside junk from coming in. *However*, Himself is totally untrainable.  Our previous home had a mudroom between the garage door into the house and the rest of the house. The kids and I all had indoor shoes under a bench in the mudroom. We'd walk in, swap shoes, and head into the main part of the house with clean-bottomed shoes or slippers. Himself never-ever-ever would do that. *sigh* Sometimes you just toss your hands up into the air and give up. Now we both wear whatever we want in the house. Except that I take winter boots off before I leave the back hallway area of this house.

Our niece married a man who was born in Taiwan and lived there until his early teens. Their custom is to remove shoes when entering a house. They even have the blue shoe booties in case you want to keep your own shoes on inside their home. Maybe I should get shoe booties for Himself?


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 26, 2018)

Interesting thread..

I would like to go 'outdoor' shoes off but, I forget to do that. I do put on moccasins inside but, for various reasons, I also walk outside in them.. 

I believe that when Jeannie and I move into our apartment, we should make make an effort to make that happen..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 26, 2018)

Living on a farm in a country with winter...   Think the answer should be pretty obvious.  I try to keep a variety of slippers by the door for guests.  

Like CakeP I don't ask tradesmen to remove theirs but many do. Koodo's to them! 

l also have a huge pair of felt slip-on's - designed to go over my farm boots - tradesmen are impressed with them but you must slide along in them - don't try to do stairs!

Unfortunately cats & dogs are in & out too often to catch each time after a week of rain.  

Was distracted last week between goose gate repair, dash to accountant's, met girlfriend for coffee and a quick visit to Wally's World. For what-ever reasons I looked down...  to see I was wearing my house shoes in the middle of WalMart!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 26, 2018)

I wear thick fuzzy socks inside during cold weather.  Summer I barefoot it.  I too love my Dawgs Z sandals for outside, especially the pair with little skulls and crossbones that can be worn with socks.  Usually wear some kind of Keens sandals, shoes, or boots for shopping or running around.  

I recall a few times returning to work after eating lunch at home, in my gardening shoes...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 26, 2018)

Shoes just long enough to put on slippers.  I live in slippers.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 26, 2018)

We take our outdoor shoes off upon entering.    

But one thing we don't do is use dedicated bathroom/toilet slippers like they do in most of Asia...


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 26, 2018)

jabbur said:


> I wear shoes inside. I would like to go barefoot but a problem with my feet requires a structured shoe. I will however change my shoes. I have some sandals that my doctor approved that I wear in the house. I need a pretty heavy arch support.



I have Ecco sandals... most comfortable footwear I own, and what I wear much of the summer.  Even my flip-flops are not the cheap Walmart type... I paid about $40 for them to get at least a degree of support. I've been wearing them regularly for 7 years now and they're still going strong.  

To those of you who change immediately... what do you do when bringing in multiple loads of groceries or other stuff?  Surely you don't change every load.  I bring things in from the garage through the mudroom into the kitchen.  After I'm done hauling, then I'll take off my shoes.  

Because of the arrangement of the house, my study is also my "dressing room", so my shoes are kept there except for one pair of shoes in the laundry/mudroom.  I really don't worry about wearing my shoes in from outside unless it's snowy or muddy - then I take them off in the mudroom.  We don't have carpet - laminate flooring throughout except kitchen, mudroom and bathrooms which are tiled.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 26, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> To those of you who change immediately... what do you do when bringing in multiple loads of groceries or other stuff?  Surely you don't change every load.




We have a transition area where we dump all the groceries onto a table before having to remove our dirty shoes.

Having your front or side entrances set up like this would be ideal:


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 26, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I have Ecco sandals... most comfortable footwear I own, and what I wear much of the summer.  Even my flip-flops are not the cheap Walmart type... I paid about $40 for them to get at least a degree of support. I've been wearing them regularly for 7 years now and they're still going strong.



For anyone interested, the flip-flops I mentioned are Oakleys.  Price is actually in the mid $30's.  They don't have the same model any more, but the Operative 2.0 look similar - in fact, I decided to order a new pair from Amazon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2018)

I wear slippers or sandals inside, for the most part. DH usually wears slippers or indoor moccasins but not always. We have added a bench and shoe rack to the sunroom, so now there's a place to change when we come inside from the backyard.

I have neuropathy in my feet and we have tile in the kitchen, so my feet get cold and painful if I stand on it barefoot. I also have to be careful not to get cuts on my feet, so I always have something on my feet. I don't ask guests to take their shoes off.

About the groceries, we have a large, covered front porch that runs the width of the house, so I bring all the bags up to the porch and then inside to the kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2018)

I dump the groceries inside the front door, then kick off my shoes and continue from there.  Most of the time I only have one trip to make from truck to door.  Sometimes, if I have multiple trips, I just put the groceries/bags on the porch and swap into a pair of Shrek's Minnetonkas to get them into the house.  During the summer I wash off the porch at least once a week.  I have work boots outside the patio door and take them off before coming in barefoot or in my socks, depends on how much water I get into my boots while outside playing in the dirt and mud.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2018)

I didn't used to wear shoes in the house. But, I have osteoporosis and now it takes a long time for my toes to heal when I break them. I haven't broken any toes since I started wearing shoes all the time. I really would prefer to go barefooted.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 26, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I didn't used to wear shoes in the house. But, I have osteoporosis and now it takes a long time for my toes to heal when I break them. I haven't broken any toes since I started wearing shoes all the time. I really would prefer to go barefooted.



Stubbed toes is a definite hazard when not wearing shoes, or at least sandals.  I've never broken a toe, but I sure thought I did a couple of times.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 27, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Stubbed toes is a definite hazard when not wearing shoes, or at least sandals.  I've never broken a toe, but I sure thought I did a couple of times.


That's what a broken toe feels like. But, the pain of a stubbed toe fades fairly quickly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the apartment that we rent when we go home, 
back to Hawaii that is.
There's a nice tiled hall way as you entire, just enough room to 
take your shoes off.
There's even a friendly sign over the doorway as you 
come in, "Please remove all shoes" ... 
most rentals in Hawaii have that


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

We are country folk.  Horses, dogs, cats and dirt and mud.  Add in gravel driveways and it's hopeless.  My best shoes are my newest work boots.  We are in and out constantly.  I only take my boots off when I am done for the day, then socks.

We have wood floors that haven't been refinished since the Wilson administration, so we don't worry too much.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 28, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Stubbed toes is a definite hazard when not wearing shoes, or at least sandals.  I've never broken a toe, but I sure thought I did a couple of times.



Oh, count your blessings. I ran to answer the phone (back in land-line days) barefoot and kicked a kitchen chair leg. Looked down, and my pinkie-toe was L-shaped. OMG, the pain was 100-times what I felt when I broke my arm. Maybe 500-times. I drove to the ER in my VW GTi -- manual transmission. It was a six-speed, most of the time. It was a two-speed that day -- first and fourth. 

Worst part, it hurt for months. 

But, I still prefer to be barefoot as much as possible, especially in the house. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2018)

I need another pair of gardening boots, mine are getting schizo and I keep forgetting where they are hanging out, front or back.  Been planting and raking and watering all day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need another pair of gardening boots, mine are getting schizo and I keep forgetting where they are hanging out, front or back.  Been planting and raking and watering all day.



Try to find a pair with a kid's feet in them so all you have to do is sit on the steps with a cold drink and supervise!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try to find a pair with a kid's feet in them so all you have to do is sit on the steps with a cold drink and supervise!!!



LOL!  Yeah, my teenage helper has kind of flaked out on me. Dad had shoulder surgery...it's all on me.  

Django is doing bug patrol, he's finding lots since I have all the windows and doors open.  Cracks me up when he "talks" to them.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 28, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Oh, count your blessings*. I ran to answer the phone (back in land-line days) barefoot and kicked a kitchen chair leg. Looked down, and my pinkie-toe was L-shaped. *OMG, the pain was 100-times what I felt when I broke my arm. Maybe 500-times. I drove to the ER in my VW GTi -- manual transmission. It was a six-speed, most of the time. It was a two-speed that day -- first and fourth.
> 
> Worst part, it hurt for months.
> 
> ...



Casey, I vividly remember the screams from my Mama when she broke her little toe just like that.  *Horrible!!!*


----------



## Caslon (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't take off my shoes and my light colored carpet is paying the price. The reason?  My running shoe bottom soles are made of rubber. They aren't "non-marking."


----------



## caseydog (Apr 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Casey, I vividly remember the screams from my Mama when she broke her little toe just like that.  *Horrible!!!*



If anyone thought your mama was exaggerating, or being  drama queen... NO!!!

I thought NFL football players with toe injuries were just milking the system... until I broke my toe. 

Seriously, I've been taken to the hospital in and ambulance, immobilized by a back-board and neck brace after being unconscious for about 30 minutes. That was a bad day. Breaking my stinking pinkie-toe was WAY worse. 

CD


----------

